# Housetraining - the rolled-up newspaper method



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I tell my kids that every time they allow a dog to make a mistake. lol
except we usually just say 'Bad guardian, bad!' while beating ourselves over the head with the rolled up newspaper. 

It's amazing what you can teach a kid that way. LOL!

(you should see us with electronic collars - I don't think any of the dogs have worn them yet, but it sure is fun chasing the kids all over the house with them - yes, we're a little 'off' in my family, but we sure have a lot of fun.)


----------

